# Would P.T. Barnum Haunt?



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

P.T. Barnum makes for some interesting reading and with his zest for the-grand-spectacle 
we think the showman would embrace the modern day Halloween season in true haunting style!
Here are some fun facts that we think support this idea - hope you enjoy!

Barnum Haunt Article
:jol:


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

"There's a Blucky corpsed every minute."


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

PT would not only haunt, he would have several haunts that he moved around the country all year long, and make a lot of money doing it.

Step right up...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would totally go to any haunt run by the great PT Barnum. Of course, the fact that he's dead makes that a little tough

I think there's a little showmanship in every haunter who puts together a display for others to enjoy.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Of course, the fact that he's dead makes that a little tough


The fact that he's dead would make it even scarier!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, I think of us haunters as kind of like pt's, putting on a show for others to enjoy. Of course I enjoy it as much as everyone else does.


----------

